

USPTO approves Apple patents on camera controls - tosseraccount
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-granted-patent-gopro-cameras-184357041.html

======
tosseraccount
Link to source(?) at patentlyapple : [http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-
apple/2015/01/apple-gr...](http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-
apple/2015/01/apple-granted-a-patent-for-a-superior-gopro-like-camera-
system.html)

"Apple's newly granted patent covers their invention relating to the field of
digital video cameras, and more particularly to a digital camera having a
remote control."

